# Snapper Tractors



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wanted to show you a picture of some Snapper Tractors.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this the new Simplicity made LTs if so i like the red better.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

That show room looks pretty crowed. Is it hard to get around in there?

Adam


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, Yes that's the Simplicity built Snapper tractors. I like the red better too.

Adam, The photo was taken after closing, we drive tractors back in showroom everyday. We have over 50 tractors and Z's together right now in November. We keep at least 15 machines on display outside our store during the day, but we do not keep any outside overnight. We have two warehouses that we store new tractors in that are assembled and ready to sell. We believe that you can't sell out of an empty wagon and this time of year our local box stores have sold out or replaced mowers with Christmas items. So we capitolize on their inability to display equipment, we buy specials and sell in the so called off season.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice store Tony! I agree that Superstore is a proper title and I like the idea that you plan to have machines in stock when the box stores don't. That plus I'm sure your parts dept is top notch will always be worth more to an educated customer than saving $20 and getting a machine put together by an amature at HD. I just wish you were closer than NC!:thumbsup:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank Joe for the compliments. And by the way you can't buy it for less because we have a low price guarantee and we shop prices to make sure our price is always low. If a customer wants to buy from us and finds a better price, we'll match it plus also give an unmatched level of service. The word guarantee means "To make certain" , so it is our responsibility to keep prices low. If a manufacturer will not sell to us so we can be profitable and maintain our policy then we have to decide it the product is worth selling or not. The hardest thing I try to relay to customers is that our prices are low no matter what the box stores want you to believe.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Amicks I think it is great that Snapper has finally expanded its fine product line and that the parent company has not degraded the fine Snapper name doing it. My father had a Snapper rer for over 30 years and it never quit and is still running today on my younger brothers farm back in Iowa. This rider is at least 40 years old, I just cannot remember the model number. I left home in 1974 and only visit once every 4 to 5 years.


----------

